# The book you never wanted to end?



## Kaya (May 16, 2014)

For me, it was The Mist, by Stephen King, It, by stephen king, Green Darkness by Anna Seton.


----------



## Meanderer (May 20, 2014)

I can't remember the Title, but it was on the life of Amelia Earhart.  I knew that as long as I was reading of her life before her last flight, she would remain alive.  I had a similar reaction when reading about the Titanic.  Kinda dumb, I guess.


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 20, 2014)

I loved so many books and do have a few favorite authors. I always liked Michael Crichton's novels. My favorite book (I couldn't put it down) was Jurassic Park. The book was much more intriguing than the movie. When Stephen Spielberg filmed the book, he toned it down, making many of the nasty characters likeable.

View attachment 6826


----------



## BDBoop (May 20, 2014)

Through a Glass Darkly, Karleen Koen.


----------



## DRK (May 21, 2014)

"The Count of Monte Cristo" seamed like it would never end because it is a vary long story, but I was also sorry when it did come to an end.

Dan


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 5, 2017)

There have been several books that I could not stop reading; but that I didn't want them to end, either. One of them that I really enjoyed was called "Emergence", by David Palmer. 
The story was about a pre-teen girl who was trapped in her family's bomb shelter during a nuclear attack, and when she finally was able to get out of the shelter, no one was left, and her whole world had changed. 

She traveled across the country, along with her blue Macaw (named Terry Dactyl), looking for other survivors, and overcoming all kinds of obstacles along the way. 
As she went, she kept a diary, which was written in kind of a shorthand fashion, and this is how you read the book; so by the time you finish the book , you are also thinking in her form of shorthand.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 5, 2017)

That sounds interesting HFL...I'll have to take a look.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm just finished "The Fourth Monkey" and I didn't want it to end.  It's a psychological thriller and not for the squeamish or faint of heart.


----------

